# Yosemite et Apple TV ?



## Guillaume B (18 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour, je fais appel à ceux qui ont des iMac ( late 2012). Depuis que j'ai installé OS X YOSEMITE,  j'ai perdu la connexion avec l'Apple TV (3e g) je n’ai pas retrouvé cette connexion, je ne peux plus utiliser l'Apple TV avec ma télévision. 

J’ai fait les toutes dernières m à j de YOSEMITE. Le sous-menu  « Se connecter au moniteur AppleTV »  une fois coché Apple TV, j'ai un écran noir sur mon téléviseur et je reçois seulement le son.


 J’ai communiqué avec Apple Canada le *génie* a fait le tour de mon iMac pour me dire qu'il ne trouvait pas de solution au problème, bien curieux, puisque mon iMac 27 fonctionnait très bien avec la TV via  le système MAVERICKS,  si quelqu'un une solution je suis preneur.


Merci, Guillaume B.


----------



## Olivefromveyrier (21 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, 

depuis mon passage sur Yosemite l'apple TV ne fonctionne plus correctement. J'ai fais le test avec un routeur Free et un routeur Bbox les résultats sont les mêmes. Sons et image saccadés alors que cela fonctionne avec ios.
Sur les forum Apple ce problème semble récurrent aucune réponse n'est apportée. Si qq a une idée.
Merci
Olivier


----------

